# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Does anyone know what this is called and where I can get them?

## mumoftwo

Hi
I was wondering if someone could please help me.
We purchased a second hand pool fence that used these black pastic "things" to hold up the posts.  They were cemented in the ground and the post slots into the hole.  Has the advantage of allowing the fence to be removed relative undamaged and moved if necessary.
We are erecting a temporary pool, but due to safety want to put the pool fence around. 
The guy we purchased the fence from had one of these black plastic things left.  I have tried searching on the net - but very difficult when you don't know what they are called.  It is 46 cm  long. 
Thanks
Kylie  Attachment 0

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Ground Socket.

----------


## mumoftwo

Thank you.

----------

